

Google updated their logo by shifting 1 px - allanhahaha
http://www.dnaindia.com/scitech/report-were-you-able-to-spot-that-change-in-the-new-google-logo-1991933

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion from a different source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7795969)
(50 points, 5 days ago, 37 comments)

------
atguy
We won't stand for this :)
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/1482913141943660/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/1482913141943660/)

